# المعالجة الحرارية



## almohandis1985 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,,,
هذا الكورس قد أخذته في الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة و أرجو أن تتم الإستفادة منه
رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4e3mn11wnzu​ 

***********************
تم تحويل الملف بصيغة pdf 

وإرفاقه هنا لسهولة فتح الملف مباشرة ،،
وكذلك في حالة إنتهاء صلاحية الرابط.

د.محمد باشراحيل.
****************************************************​


----------



## egole (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 يونيو 2010)

تمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2010)

almohandis1985 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,,,
> هذا الكورس قد أخذته في الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة و أرجو أن تتم الإستفادة منه
> رابط التحميل:http://www.mediafire.com/?4e3mn11wnzu


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

مشكور على الملف .. وبالأحرى معلومات الكورس ..
تم تحويل الملف إلى pdf وإرفاقه في أول مشاركة .


بارك الله فيك على مشاركة الملف مع زملائك.​


----------



## kita (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و دمتم دخرا لنا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## almohandis1985 (22 يوليو 2010)

لكم مني جزيل الشكر و اسأل الله العلي القدير ان ينفعنا و ينفع المؤمنين بما يفيد الأمة المسلمة و المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## عمراياد (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لعرضك لهذا الملف القيم
تقبل تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)

http://up.f7up.com/uploads/images/f7up-cf4e27d6f9.gif


----------



## spaik_1 (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

مشكوووورررررر


----------



## gesair200 (18 يونيو 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمراياد (21 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم 

ملف قيم

تحيتي


----------



## korzaty (21 يوليو 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم *


----------



## عمراياد (22 يوليو 2013)

korzaty قال:


> *الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم *



تفضل اخي حمل من 


هنا 

بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد دعبس (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ahmedselim2013 (22 يوليو 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## I love Iraq (28 يوليو 2013)

الشكرالجزيل لك يا دكتور محمد على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يعطيك الف الف عافيه

موضوع رااائع

وجهود أروع

*


----------



## ahmed elhlew (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جميل جدا ربنا يباركلك حبيبى


----------



## وضاح الساري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الف تحية من كل قلبي


----------



## السعيد نصير (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

